# Karo Syrup for Constipation?



## ActivistMommy (Feb 11, 2008)

HI All,

My 2 month old has not had a bowel movement for 2 weeks. Last time she had one it had been a week, but her BM was totally normal, loose, mustardy, etc. She is exclusively breastfed and otherwise healthy, i.e. no spitting up or vomitting. Lately she seems to be uncomfortable but a physical exam at the Doc revealed she is totally fine, except for the whole no bm for 2 weeks thing!

The Dr. suggested I put a teaspoon of Karo Syrup (corn syrup) in some breastmilk and give it to her. He says the sugar will suck the water into the stool. Has anyone ever heard of this. I really trust the advice of the folks here on Mothering and wanted to see if this sounds like a bad idea to anyone or if anyone has done this themselves.

Thanks So much!


----------



## MysteryMama (Aug 11, 2006)

it's definatley normal for a bf'd babe not to have a bowel movement for quite a while, but 2 weeks is a long time, especially if your babe is uncomfortable. i know ds would go up to 9 days and be really uncomfortable at times, but 2 weeks?! wow.

i'd try the karo syrup. ds1 was formula fed after 6 months and i would put karo syrup in his formula when he was constipated and it really worked and he had no harmful effects. i don't know how healthy all the added sugar is, but who wants to not poop for 2 weeks?


----------



## XanaduMama (May 19, 2006)

No way--I wouldn't do it. Sounds like one of those old remedies that docs seem so fond of...and your babe is too young for anything other than mama milk. It's normal to go for a long time without a BM, so unless she's really uncomfortable, you should just wait (for what's sure to be a major poop!). It's *not constipation* unless the stools are small, hard and dry like rabbit poop.

Make sure you're drinking plenty of water; you can also eat prunes or drink prune juice yourself, and/or take loads of vitamin c (which can cause looser stools in big doses--like 5,000mg+ per day).


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I wouldn't give karo syrup to a 2mo. IMO, that's too young for any food besides breastmilk (unless you didn't have enough breastmilk and formula was needed.)

I'd try taking the baby to a chiropractor- it can help with constipation for older kids and adults, and it can help with a baby if her poop frequency is in any way related to the amount of nerve function reaching her colon.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XanaduMama* 
No way--I wouldn't do it. Sounds like one of those old remedies that docs seem so fond of...and your babe is too young for anything other than mama milk. It's normal to go for a long time without a BM, so unless she's really uncomfortable, you should just wait (for what's sure to be a major poop!). It's *not constipation* unless the stools are small, hard and dry like rabbit poop.

Make sure you're drinking plenty of water; you can also eat prunes or drink prune juice yourself, and/or take loads of vitamin c (which can cause looser stools in big doses--like 5,000mg+ per day).









: From what I've heard, Corn syrup can actually hurt babies, like honey can. Your LO will be fine, I'm sure we've been that long without a BM before. (I'm not a person to keep track) Remember that breastmilk is so nutritious that there is very little waste left over to poo out.








I'm sure your little one will be fine.


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

No way would I give a 2 mo corn syrup!

2 weeks is on the outside of normal, but I don't think it's a big crisis.

Are you well hydrated? Try pushing more water into yourself for a few days. I don't think there's any actual evidence for this, but judging by many, many anecdotes in this forum over the last few years, there just might be something to it.


----------



## the elyse (Apr 15, 2006)

no karo! my jack newman breastfeeding book says 2 weeks is not abnormal. i have to go change a poopy or i'd link it, but i think kellymom.com has some info on "constipation" also.


----------



## Lizzardbits (Jan 21, 2006)

nak.

at first my little guy was a 7-10day-in-between-poops pooper and what i found that helped when he was getting tummy achey and full of stinky rank farts was for me to drink copious amounts of fruit juice. then at the end of the day, he got a nice really warm bath. it worked like a charm (and still does)

i listened to my dad--an RN and educated back in the 60's and was never around breastfed babies-and gave my breastfed daughter corn syrup when she was "constipated"---yeah, she ended up nearly dehydrated due to diarrhea. Please stay away from corn syrup!


----------



## blueridgewoman (Nov 19, 2001)

There is no WAY I would give my 2mo corn syrup- agh!

I think it's totally normal for them to go that long- as long as your baby isn't uncomfortable and the poop is normal when it happens, I would just keep an eye out.


----------



## SparklingGemini (Jan 3, 2008)

Ditto everyone else!

No corn syrup! Sounds like your doctor isn't very educated on the natural patterns of a breastfed baby's stool habits. Really, two weeks is within the realm of normalcy. If you're really concerned, you can try some probiotics to help with intestinal motility. Other than that, warm baths, lots of leg bicycling and wait, wait, wait!


----------



## beautyful (Oct 30, 2003)

I found that when dd1 would go long times between stools, I could drink apple juice and she'd have one not long after.

Also to echo, it's really rare, but corn syrup can carry botulism spores (like honey.)


----------



## veganone (May 10, 2007)

I wouldn't - my guess is that it irritates their bowels to trigger "movement" just like a food intollerance. Corn can be really allergenic, too - I wouldn't want to use anything with corn in a tiny babe.

I would try the same type of massage used for gas and lots of fruit juice for you...

If it's sugar that makes the difference, I would use something not corn-based.


----------



## kluella (Jan 10, 2007)

And this is where medicine and folk wisdom run into one another. I was in your same situation (albeit with a younger babe) and when my MIL suggested the Karo my doc responded with a forceful NO! (MIL had to drive me b/c our car died and I was too tired to fight her out of the exam room). What worked for ours was using a child's glycerin suppository, cut in half so it's not so long. I think it was the stimulation more than anything, but it worked in 10 minutes. Good luck!


----------



## sugarcube78 (Jun 20, 2006)

I have a hard pooper. If all else fails and you think your babe is uncomfortable, we tried rectal stimulation. Massage his/her down there. Around the hole. You can also feel if there is poop stuck in there by doing this, if there is it would be REALLY hard. If this goes on for another 4 days or more I might try the glycerion (sp?) supp. in liquid form. AFTER TRYING everything else everyone else suggestioned. Awe the joys of parenthood.


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

She's totally normal







Unless she seems to be in a lot of pain, I wouldn't worry about it. I've heard some parents say to stick a thermometer in their butt and it will make them poop (though I don't think I could do that, myself).

I take my DD to the bathroom with me when I go and she ALWAYS poops when I do. Either it's helping her somehow or we're on the same schedule


----------



## leafwood (Jun 15, 2004)

Another mom saying no way to the corn syrup! BF babys poop to the beat of their own drummer! If baby is seemingly comfortable, it will come out eventually....and then just be ready!


----------



## HappiLeigh (Mar 30, 2005)

Another vote for no corn syrup!


----------



## ActivistMommy (Feb 11, 2008)

You are all awesome. Thanks so much Mamas! And by the way - the huge poopy from hell arrived today without any freaking corn syrup! Your advice is much appreciated.


----------



## justmama (Dec 24, 2002)

Grace routinely went 1-2weeks without a poop from about 6 weeks until just within the last week or so and she'll be 5 months next week. She wasn't uncomfortable. And when she went, woooooo baby did she go! It was a nuclear explosion like you've never witnessed. Seriously, like somebody dropped a bomb on that diaper and nothing short of duct taping her into her diaper can contain that!







She would get really really quiet and I MAY be able to hear a little bit of grunting but usually it was just the sudden realization that I had a deadly quiet baby in my arms and I'd look down and there would be a flood of poo in my lap.







TMI? Well, a little. But seriously, poop happens. No karo syrup. Breastmilk is highly digestible. As long as baby seems fine and has moments of happiness and is eating well and sleeping normally(I won't say "well" because let's face it, babies usually wake quite frequently) I would say just wait for the floodgates to open.


----------



## XanaduMama (May 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ActivistMommy* 
You are all awesome. Thanks so much Mamas! And by the way - the huge poopy from hell arrived today without any freaking corn syrup! Your advice is much appreciated.











Glad she got some relief. I read on another thread somewhere that the best way to guarantee a poop is to get baby and yourself all dressed up (preferably in something white) and get in the car. I was about to suggest that.


----------



## torio (Jun 14, 2006)

Glad to hear the poo made an appearance. FWIW, corn syrup isn't good for anyone, especially not a little babe. Good for you for hanging in there and trusting your instincts!


----------



## Channelle (May 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XanaduMama* 









Glad she got some relief. I read on another thread somewhere that the best way to guarantee a poop is to get baby and yourself all dressed up (preferably in something white) and get in the car. I was about to suggest that.










That is so true!


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

Ack, skip the gross unhealthy corn syrup, what rotten advice. If you really need to add something, maybe a tablespoon of organic prune juice. But really, I'd just wait it out.


----------



## LambQueen (Mar 20, 2003)

Wow this thread is soooooooo reassuring ! We haven't considered corn syrup but based on everyone's posts here it seems Ttly normal for an 8 week old to not have a poop for 5 days. I noticed last week ds had a huge pool of poop in his dipe and now it occurs to me it was prob a few days since he had pooped. This time around we are going in 5 days and dh said time to call the ped which I don't really want to do (dh was like, " why have a ped , then?" Gee thanks dh for giving me support...

So I turn to you mamas for the support... Sounds like this is par for the course?

I should add I have been very dehydrated on and off all week ... Diahreha, vomiting, stomach aches. Have been trying to drink water clearly hasn't been enough
I faster last week and did drink water but not enough clearly. Since then I haven't been feeling 100% and feel like I am drinking water a lot!

Maybe I should get some apple juice?


----------



## vermontgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

Our little guy went through this and I obsessed over it! He went SO long without pooping at 2-3 months. Our doctor recommended karo syrup and we skipped it. I did try a teeny bit of prune juice and it didn't help. I eventually did end up using teeny suppositories at his most uncomfortable and he would poop before it dissolved meaning that just putting it in there stimulated him to poop. He poops about twice a week now at 5.5 months. Still not perfect, but may just be his schedule. I think at first he took a little longer for his digestive system to adjust. Our doctor thought he may have been using most of the milk because he was getting so healthy and chubby looking.

I wouldn't worry too much. Hang in there, spend lots of time nursing and only jump to do something if the baby is seriously uncomfortable.


----------

